# Stomach problems??



## pewizzle (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi, everyone. Relatively new to the forum but I feel as though I'm surrounded by wonderful experts on our beloved chi's.

I have a 3 year old chi named Sausage (or Zee, she comes to both). Over the last week, she's had two episodes of what I think is an upset tummy? The first one was Tuesday night and the other one tonight.

She gets kind of lethargic and isn't her normal self. Tuesday night she was better after she vomited a few times. Tonight, she hasn't vomited yet. And right now, she's sleeping right next to me in my room.

She has perked up when things are happening, like the cats chasing each other or when my sister came into my room. 

She has a healthy appetite and even takes her treats like normal. All three of my chi's have been eating a new type of Purina (dry food, I believe it's called Happy or something of the like)and I think that might be the source of her problem. She barely touched that but when I brought out the soft food (canned) she scarfed that down.

I was just wondering if anyone had some thoughts on what you think it might be that would be causing her to act this way. And if anyone thinks it's the food she's eating. What do you recommend? Should I stick with kibble or should I go to something else? Not really sure what to do on the diet part.


*edit to add*

Found out her problem. She got into some people food. She ate part of a deli sandwich that was ham and cheese. So I think that's what upset her stomach.


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

I would change food if possible anyway, Purina isn't particularly high quality food and it is very hard on their system to digest especially the dry, which may be the cause of the vomiting.

Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor is a website that you can use to compare quality of foods.

Most people here on the board advise Ziwipeak or Acana as favourite high quality food, it has everything your dog needs but isn't packed full of fillers or nasty ingredients.
They may be more expensive that what you're feeding now but they're more nutritionally dense, so you only need to feed very little. 

Purina Be Happy Dog Food | Review and Rating

Is this the one your using? 1 star rating, very controversial food there!


----------

